# USB mice won't initialise

## zerocool_australia

G'day...

I can't seem to get my usb mouse to work under Gentoo.

I've got a Dell Latitude notebook, with a UHCI controller.

I have both the uhci (usb-uhci) and alternate uhci (uhci) modules compiled, in addition to hid, input, mousedev. usbcore support is compiled in to the kernel.

I have tried both uhci modules (with the hid,input,mousedev) in isolation with each other and together.

I have tried 2 different USB mice.

/dev/input is created, /dev/input/mice is created and /dev/usbmouse is correctly symlinked to /dev/input/mice.

There is no /dev/input/mouseX as i believe there should be.

I also have a touchpad and pointing stick on my laptop, that are accessed via /dev/mouse (also how i use X at the moment)

I have a ps2-usb convertor that i've been using to get the usb mouse to work on the laptop's external ps/2 connector. This is perfectly multiplexed with /dev/mouse when in use.

cat /dev/input/mice yeilds nothing when mouse is moved.

Mouse light comes on at correct time and there is no errors loading modules..

here is some relevant info from dmesg:

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-2, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-2.2, assigned address 3

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 1173

: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®] on usb2:3.0

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-2.3, assigned address 4

: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Agiler USB Mouse] on usb2:4.0

(this is with both USB mice connected)

I have also tried without hub and without docking station, still does not work.

I do NOT have the HIDBP (i think thats it - the module 'usbmouse') compiled in, as per instruction to use only one.

Other USB devices: OV511 compatible webcam, Epson scanner, Transcend USB flashdisk - have tried without these plugged in also, and all other devices work perfectly.

I have a 4 port passive hub (again tried without this too)

I am truly stumped, does any one have any ideas?

(PS both work on my mandrake box with same modules)

TIA

David

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zerocool_australia,

Well, my USB mouse appears as /dev/input/mouse0 when its plugged in and goes away when its unplugged.

Run usbview and make sure your usb mouse is detected.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## zerocool_australia

It is detected  (look at the dmesg output i pasted?)

This is from usbview as well:

************************************************************************

USB Mouse

Manufacturer: Agiler

Speed: 1.5Mb/s (low)

USB Version:  1.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 056e

Product Id: 0002

Revision Number:  4.51

Config Number: 1

	Number of Interfaces: 1

	Attributes: a0

	MaxPower Needed: 100mA

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: hid

		Alternate Number: 0

		Class: 03(HID  ) 

		Sub Class: 1

		Protocol: 2

		Number of Endpoints: 1

			Endpoint Address: 81

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 3

			Interval: 10ms

----------

## taskara

crikey, that's strange..

your other devices work properly, so I think we can assume you have the right usb controller module.

maybe u can try compiling them directly into the kernel, instead of as modules?

if so, here's what I have compiled directly in:

```
Input Core Support:

<*> Input core support

<*> mouse support

USB Support:

<*> Support for USB

[*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem

<*>   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support

<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*]     HID input layer support

```

and make sure you haven't taken out support for mice altogether.. leave most other settings as they are.. ps/2 mice etc... because usb mouse still uses PS/2 protocol  :Smile: 

usbview shows similar output to yours

u can try emerging gpm (console mouse support), configure it nano -w /etc/conf.d/gpm maks sure it looks like this: 

```
#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

```

 and starting it /etc/init.d/gpm start

see if your mouse works in console

my /etc/X11/XF96Config looks like this:

```
    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

cheers

----------

## zerocool_australia

Tried compiling the relevant modules into another kernel that i have on my boot partition..I went back to the modular one so if anyone had suggestions regarding which of the UHCI modules to use, i could try it..

I don't really want to mess with X if I can't see the /dev/input/mouseX and cat /dev/input/mice don't work - it's a waste of time really

----------

## zerocool_australia

Just tried gpm too - got a mouse pointer centre screen, and no errors - but it didn't work.

Changed config from what you suggested to /dev/mouse (psaux) and it works with my ps/2 mice

David

----------

## taskara

so did u try compiling those options in directly, and NOT as modiules?

and I know it's a silly question, but I gotta ask, did u mount /boot before you copied over the new kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## zerocool_australia

Yes, as i said, i tried that, and i have a bzImage.2 kernel with that compiled in. Doesn't work

----------

## taskara

well u got me stumped... try a different mouse? try a logitech or diff brand...

bizaare

----------

## zerocool_australia

Got 2 different USB mice connected..neither will go

Tried on other linux systems and works fine, also works fine under windows.

Microsoft and Agiler.

----------

## taskara

that's frikkin weird..

ok if it works with other linux.. then it's something wrong with gentoo...

and if your kernel is all set up right

what else can it be ?

goes the new gentoo live cd support support mice on boot ? if so can u steal the gentoo kernel and try it?

other than that not sure how to help you.

there's nothing that stops a usb mouse working other than the kernel. if the kernel is set up properly, it should work - so maybe it's a bug in the kernel you are using.

what kernel are you using?

have you tired vanilla-2.4.21

or ac-sources ?

----------

## zerocool_australia

Latest gentoo sources. THis was installed freshly the other day (lost my entire hard drive because partition magic fucked things).

Also: I had gentoo installed before (same sources) and same problem!.

I'll download the new LiveCD at school Monday and try that. Also when i get a chance to restart I will try Knoppix (But i believe this worked when i tried before - i forget though lol)

I don't really want vanilla sources - but i may try it just to see if that fixes problem. Even if it does i would rather have gentoo-sources that dosen't work.

I may also try ac-sources (ACPI is broken in gentoo sources on my laptop and i'd be interested to see if ac-sources is better for that). What are the main differences between ac-sources and gentoo-sources? Is it worth my while trying pfieffer? (sp)

thanks,David

----------

## taskara

I would go ac-sources - they have always treated me well  :Smile: 

latest version is ac-sources-2.4.22_pre6-r1.ebuild

I'm not sure of all the patch differences, but gentoo-sources is still 2.4.20  :Sad: 

give that a shot  :Smile: 

----------

## zerocool_australia

Mmmm ok...

I'm still hesitant about changing from gentoo-sources on a permanent basis because I like the idea of the optimisations talked about in the x86 install guide - when i had mandrake and i was doing a compile, or anything taxing on the processor, my music would get choppy and applications slow to respond, that doesn't happen now and i don't want it to happen again. I shall try anyway

----------

## PowerFactor

Have you tried both of the usb mouse drivers in the kernel?  I have one board that behaves exactly like you're describing when I use the "Full HID support" driver but works fine with the HIDBP mouse driver.

----------

## zerocool_australia

HIDBP probably works but I don't want it

----------

## PowerFactor

 *zerocool_australia wrote:*   

> HIDBP probably works but I don't want it

 

Why not? Just courious, I haven't noticed any difference yet. Haven't used it much though.

----------

## zerocool_australia

Because it's better (i'm told..lol) and because i'm stubborn and i want this to work

----------

## PowerFactor

lol Fair enough. :Wink: 

----------

## Kasjopayer

Well I couldn't investigate much time, so my post is maybe useless. Maybe I have a lack in my brain, but I thought I got a uhci adapter in my workstation (because of a VIA motherboard). But after a kernel-update this modules isn't working anymore. Instead the usb-ohci module works now almost fine. Have you ever tried this one?

Kasjopayer

----------

## jatf

I had the same problem on my Dell Precision.  I worked for DAYS trying to get it to work.  The problem ended up being that I needed:

```

<M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                     

[*]     HID input layer support

[*]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

```

In the kernel parameters, on top of the rest listed here.

The third option was key (/dev/hibdev).  I double checked and compiled with and without just that option and the mouse would fail without it and work with it.  Then, in /etc/modules.autoload, I load these modules:

usb-uhci

hid

mousedev

Hope that helps.

----------

## LuCe

It worked for me taskara, I've a Laptop Compaq Armada E500, and your solution was clever and fantastic, thank your very much.

=)

----------

